# 4wd shift on the fly problems... help!!!



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

if i shift from 2wd to 4wd Hi, i have no problems. it engages fine. however, it wont switch back...at least not without turning the front wheels left or right while moving??

when trying to switch back to 2wd drive, the front wheels and the transfer case just blink continously. ive tried going slower than 40, 30, 20, 10. ive pulled over and put the truck in neutral. ive tried backing up. 

i only figured this out after driving 4 miles with the light blinking...i tried to slow down i tried to switch it back to 4wd then back to 2wd going slower.... not until I decided to pull into a parking lot (making a hard right) did it disengage. 

WTF??????


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

WTF is exactly right!  

I am not an expert as I continue to learn how to work with the system. From 4H to 2H, I think one must wait for the icons to stop blinking before driving.

The same is true for 4L and Locker. One must move slowly between the settings. Any blinking icons means wait.

Others have had to back up or turn right and left. I have yet to learn this. 

Like I said: WTF????


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Last time I went to my in-laws I was in and out of 4h over a distance of 200 miles (mostly in) and had no such problems. foot off gas, turn the knob, foot on gas, no problems at all and when I went into 2H I could tell it worked because it was usually still a little slick and I could have stayed in 4H longer...


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am glad to say I havent run into any problems switching. I will drive the backroads here during snow (since they dont get plowed often) and when I get to the mail roads, I switch right into 2wd. All I do is lift my foot off the gas, flip the switch and wait a second and it changes. If I can I usually switch when I have stopped and it changes right away but never have i had a problem like you have. I have switched into/out of 4wd going up to 35 miles an hour.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

That last trip north, I was in/out at 60...no problem.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

if there is any bind in the 4wd system, it will not disengage it until it has worked it's way out - this bind is just what happens when the front and rear wheels are locked together. 

For my truck usually all it takes is getting off the gas and letting the engine brake the truck a little.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

just to clarify, this is an 05 fronty. 

hmmm. i found a nail in the left front wheel. complete wish washer and all. i doubt that would do anything. 

how would making a turn un-bind the 4wd system?? there is no problems engaging. there is no error codes on the dash, no grinding or clunking when engaging/disengaging. it just takes a left or right turn to get out of 4wd. 

im hoping its a sensor or something. this truck was in accident. a plow hit the left bedside fender. maybe it was more than just cosmetic


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

if the tire that had the nail in it had lost air and was at a lower psi, this could have caused your 4wd issues, there are other posts talking about tire size and air pressure giving the 4wd system issues when engaging/disengaging...


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

no low pressure light on though.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Let me see if i can explain this more clearly - this is a problem ALL 4rd vehicle face. 

When the 4wd is engaged, the rear wheels are locked to the front wheels (the front wheels are locked together)

When you make a turn, the front wheels have to trun slightly faster than the rears because they travel a larger radius in the turn. this induces bind - this is also why you get hopping on ground that offers some traction when it is in 4wd and you make a hard turn. It's perfectly normal - the system was setup to take that kind of binding. 

When the weather is warmer, my truck tends to go in and out more easily.

Other things like differences in tire size and airpressure will effect bind too. The only 4wd systems that come out fast are the ones that use a viscous coupler - and they are NO GOOD for offroad (they slip and whatnot to prevent binding - awd cars and awd trucks use this type of setup)

You have to remember, that whenever a tire is turning faster than another int he system, there will be bind which will keep the solenoid from pulling the disengage mechnism


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*4WD*

I have the same problem, and have had it to the dealership for this. I had replaced one of my tires after having a leak near the sidewall that would not hold a plug. So when I did so I removed the spare and placed it on the rear with the new tire giving me the same tread on both rear tires. But I already had 18000 on the front tires. Well the gap difference in the front to rear was about 5/16" doubling that giving you 5/8" in total tire height giving over 2" in tire rotation difference, which will then lead to the binding.

The first thing out of Nissan reps when the dealership called after they could not find anything wrong was "have they changed any tires?"

So that being said, if you have uneven tread depth, changed any tires and not replaced all 4, or not rotated your tires regularly and have caused uneven tread wear, that could be the culprit creating the binding in the 4WD and not disengaging. I know people at Chevy have been reporting people snapping tranfer cases because of this binding on dry pavement.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

scuba: i understand what you are saying.... but the turning is what DISENGAGES the 4wd...therefore unbinding the system??

i dunno... its weird. i tried it again tonight and i turned it on and stay straight. i tried to disengage and it took over 3 miles of driving for it to finally release... and it was outta nowhere.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

atom - give this a shot - get it into 4wd... 

get up to around 35 or so - then down shift the truck so you get some engine braking effect - for my truck, this cause it to pop out almost immediately...


----------



## abgardner (Mar 1, 2006)

same problem with my new 2006 nismo crewcab with only 2500 miles. It was very cold and after pulling out of the parking lot from snowmobiling, it wouldn't get out of 4wd, so I stopped and turned it off and that didn't help. So I went into 4L and then it went in fine and then got stuck there for a bit and I thought, stupid japanese POS, it managed to get out of 4L, but still stuck in 4h and I said, what the hell, I'm driving it this way and if it is ruined the damn dealership will get me another. After 20 or so minutes I was at the point of caring less. I don't know when it went out because I was going to drive normally regardless and let the shit hit the fan. All went well, but when I get my oil change/service, there going to look it over and fix it, damn straight. I didn't drop the bucks to put up with this or I would have bought a dodge.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont know why you all are so upset....I just reverse out of 4WD on pretty much all the vehicles I drive. I dont know/care if they are suppost to pop out on their own. You have to stop anyway to take it out of 4L so might as well just reverse it 10 feet and be done with it.


----------



## Pro driver (Jul 19, 2014)

*Nissan Frontier transfer case issue!*

I am having the exact same issue with my brand new 2014 Pro 4X frontier! I've brought my truck to the service department over three times now regarding this issue and also contacted Nissan Canada directly. Its been almost 2 months since I first reported the issue and still no answer from Ajax Nissan service or Nissan Canada.

Problem:
2H switches to 4H within a couple seconds while driving with no problem. But 4H will not disengage back into 2H on the fly. Vehicle has to be slowed down and turned either L or R to switch from 4H to 2H. 

Very disappointed with the 2014 Nissan Frontier and Nissan Canada at the moment!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow. Blast from the past. I haven't owned this truck in years. I just got the email alert. 

Pro driver: check your tire pressure. Make sure all tires are within 1-2 psi. I'm not 100% sure, but I think that was the fix.


----------



## Pro driver (Jul 19, 2014)

Wasn't the tire pressure but thanks! Taking the truck in next week for a transfer case replacement. Dealership has tried everything else they can think of and are baffled by this problem!


----------



## suupercub (Aug 26, 2017)

This has been frustrating for quite some time. When I drive mountain roads (one of them requires 4WD) I shift into 4WD (Lo). It goes into 4WD (Hi), continuously flashes and stays there until I make multiple stops, backups and turns. When attempting to come out of 4WD(lo) the truck goes into neutral...even though it's in gear. The only way it would "move" was when I switched into 2WD. Took it to the shop where it was determined that the 4WD shift actuator was defective. This is odd because the truck (a 2012 Nissan Frontier) has only 19,000 miles. The 5-year extended warranty expired just 4 months ago, and so I'm screwed. Was curious if any others had the same issue.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 8, 2020)

Pro driver said:


> *Nissan Frontier transfer case issue!*
> 
> I am having the exact same issue with my brand new 2014 Pro 4X frontier! I've brought my truck to the service department over three times now regarding this issue and also contacted Nissan Canada directly. Its been almost 2 months since I first reported the issue and still no answer from Ajax Nissan service or Nissan Canada.
> 
> ...



I have the exact issue with my 2014 pro4x, ironically its at the shop having its transfer case replaced. also very unhappy with nissan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have this problem with my 08 Pathfinder SE. When it happens, I'll stop, put it in reverse and drive back about 30 feet and it will disengage.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 8, 2020)

Had the same problem. Didn't know what the problem was replaced transfer case seal and the rear back axels. Didn't have extended warranty wasnt cheap a friend also had his rear axels replaced and it was a 2015 my pro 4x is a 2014 sounds like a class action to me


----------

